# freight forwarder



## Tylerbrain

Hola a tod@s!!!

Quisiera pedir vuestra ayuda para entender qué significa "freight forwarder": aparece en un e-mail relacionado con un pedido que debe der enviado a NY. La frase del e-mail es la siguiente:

_You must be using a *freight forwarder* based on the shipment to New York._ ¿Alguien sabe qué significa?
¡Agradezco vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Hiram Isaac Haro

Hola Tylerbrain, he aquí mi propuesta.
Espero que te sea de utilidad.
Saludos


_You must be using a *freight forwarder* based on the shipment to New York_

_Debe utilizar un *agente de fletes, agente fletador* con base en el envío a Nueva York_


----------



## Tylerbrain

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## bismarcko

Es mejor decir:

Usted debe utilizar una agencia de fletes encargada del embarque a Nueva York (esto se dice cuando el pedido es muy grande)


----------



## hervampira

Can anyone please help me?

How do you translate "freight forwarders" in Spanish?


----------



## Marxelo

Acá conservan el original en inglés o lo llaman _embarcador_.

http://www.emb.cl/negociosglobales/200601/especial.mv

También los llaman Agente de Carga.

http://www.cargo-sa.com/


----------



## hervampira

bueno muchas gracias por tu alluda.


----------



## Heraklios

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Is the word "transitario" a good translation for Freight Forwarders?


----------



## Affluence

mejor "agencia de transporte", digo yo.


----------



## josephine28

Heraklios said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> *Hilos unidos*​
> Is the word "transitario" a good translation for Freight Forwarders?




Yo usaria el termino agente de carga, o de transporte.  Solia trabajar en una compania asi, y ese es el termino que oia mas en Centro America.


----------



## RIU

Heraklios said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> *Hilos unidos*​
> Is the word "transitario" a good translation for Freight Forwarders?



En efecto, es el que te mueve los papeles y te agiliza el asunto.


----------



## Heraklios

Muchas gracias. En efecto, yo tenía entendido que un "Transitario" es en España lo que en inglés se define como "Freight Forwarder", pero habréis comprobado que la cosa no estaba demasiado clara, posiblemente porque en América se utilicen otros nombres como "Agente de Carga", etc. Saludos a todos los que os habéis interesado en contestarme.


----------



## paulsdv

hervampira said:


> bueno muchas gracias por tu alluda.


 Ayuda es con la "y"


----------

